# Good Beer Venues In Perth



## starkesbier (4/9/09)

Hi everyone,

I know this topic has probably been done before but I cannot find a thread on it. So, what are the top beer venues in Perth? I am over there for a conference from Sunday to Wednesday and would love to sample local brews that cannot be bought in Brisbane. Any recommendations would be much appreciated.

Ta
Starkesbier


----------



## KoNG (4/9/09)

hey check these

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...amp;hl=sixpence

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...amp;hl=sixpence

Cheers
KoNG


----------



## Katherine (4/9/09)

I just re read through Steve's holiday over here.

you have to laugh about his broken foot now!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (4/9/09)

My deck is a must ! Best beer in the West. PM me if you have some time.
GB


----------



## Katherine (4/9/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> My deck is a must ! Best beer in the West. PM me if you have some time.
> GB




Whaoooooooo! were is the PM button....

GB can you please stop giving away WA secrets!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (4/9/09)

Katie said:


> Whaoooooooo! were is the PM button....
> 
> GB can you please stop giving away WA secrets!


Katie its only two weeks and you have a seat booked already. Just tried the dopple bock, I know its early (before 1.30) but .. :icon_drool2: 
GB


----------



## Katherine (4/9/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Katie its only two weeks and you have a seat booked already. Just tried the dopple bock, I know its early (before 1.30) but .. :icon_drool2:
> GB



Im not drinking beer for a month (the 19th does not count). The sun is out its just not fair!


----------



## Pete2501 (4/9/09)

I'm loving clancy's fish pub. They've got the most local breweries on tap I've seen anywhere. 

http://clancysfishpub.com.au/


Other than that I stay indoors for my own.


----------



## starkesbier (4/9/09)

Thanks guys and gals, lots of great ideas in there. I knew there had to be existing threads on this stuff. Not sure I am going to have much time for my conference after all :beer: .


----------



## Pete2501 (4/9/09)

I just remembered a pamphlet I've got at home. Here's a link to a online pdf format. It's a list of breweries and pubs providing "craft" beer in WA. 

http://www.waba.org.au/docs/WABA_Brewery_Guide.pdf

Edit: Spelling


----------



## robbo5253 (4/9/09)

Check out Mrs Browns in North Fremantle

Cheers

Robbo


----------



## Katherine (4/9/09)

robbo5253 said:


> Check out Mrs Browns in North Fremantle
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Robbo




I keep forgetting about that place! whats it like?


----------



## Pete2501 (4/9/09)

That place is news to me :s


----------



## robbo5253 (4/9/09)

Good range of beers and wine and a nice burger bar next door.


----------



## Katherine (4/9/09)

robbo5253 said:


> Good range of beers and wine and a nice burger bar next door.




mmm Flipside... and harvest across the road.

Good range of beer? excellent. I thought it looked more like a gin and tonic night!


----------



## Pete2501 (4/9/09)

Yeah flipside is the bomb.


----------



## Snowdog (21/1/12)

Will be heading to Perth in April for a long weekend to visit some friends in Beeliar, & to check the place out for a possible future move. Been mining this, and these threads for their info, and have to ask if there are any updates for 2012?

Also, any good accommodation recommendations?


----------



## Doogiechap (21/1/12)

Snowdog said:


> Will be heading to Perth in April for a long weekend to visit some friends in Beeliar, & to check the place out for a possible future move. Been mining this, and these threads for their info, and have to ask if there are any updates for 2012?
> 
> Also, any good accommodation recommendations?



If you are going to be in Beeliar there is a new venue opened nearby called The Quarie
Mixed reviews here about the food/ service but the trend seems to be they are just settling in as a new venue with new staff.
Nail Brewing are delivering their kegs down there and I have been told that the beer list is impressive.
What sort of accommodation are you chasing ?
Cheers
Doug


----------



## Snowdog (21/1/12)

I'll probably just get a place in the city, unless there's a decent place in Freemantle or thereabouts.

I'll have to check out the Quarie!


----------



## Doubleplugga (21/1/12)

Sail and Anchor in Freo, 40+ taps nuff said


----------



## stanko (21/1/12)

Alberts tavern  murray st under Boans ,Barbarella girls , sorry that was in the 80,s


----------



## stanko (21/1/12)

Mango,s in murray st next door to miss mauds. Gone


----------



## Snowdog (15/5/12)

I enjoyed Feral Brewing one day and Clancy's in Freemantle the other day. Didn't make it to Little Creatures though.

Next time maybe when I move there should job opportunities work out.


----------



## mfeighan (15/5/12)

Indian ocean brewery @ mindarie marina is a great joint, especially when they have their 2 beer engines going. Love going there after a morning of fishing


----------

